# Head painting question



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

My iron heads had been painted Pontiac blue, but around the exhaust ports, the paint came off eventually due to heat. Will that same issue happen with painted aluminum heads?

trying to decide whether or not to paint new aluminum heads or leave bare. I hate seeing the heat wreck the paint


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

It's been my experience that spray bomb paint comes off especially around the exhaust heat. I have built quite a few motors and have gone as far as baking the high heat paint in an oven. Even though that lasts the longest...it still does not last forever, if you know what I mean. If it were my motor, I'd leave everything aluminum bare and live with the dullness that eventually comes.


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for feedback 467. I wonder why they don’t make that header paint in color, like Pontiac blue? 

I assume that paint is not susceptible to the heat?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

KBS has an XTC product that is Pontiac blue and some other colors, they will even send you samples.


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

thanks Baaad - will take a look


----------

